# DID I pass or fail or neither?



## EMTCLM (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey everyone! I just took my NREMT-B practicals at 9am yesterday and just logged onto the NREMT website to see what it said and across from "NREMT QC" it says "Application Accepted". Does this mean I passed?!?!? Thanks!


----------



## medic417 (Sep 20, 2009)

No.  It will be updated and say pass or fail.


----------



## surname_levi (Sep 21, 2009)

EMTCLM said:


> Hey everyone! I just took my NREMT-B practicals at 9am yesterday and just logged onto the NREMT website to see what it said and across from "NREMT QC" it says "Application Accepted". Does this mean I passed?!?!? Thanks!



have you not taken the computer test? the application accepted part would mean you passed your class and 1 part of becoming NR. that only means you are eligable to take the computer test


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 21, 2009)

Here, they always give you your "unofficial" results after the practical, and allow retests if you only need to retest one or two stations.  Anything more than that and you have to go to another test site.  Do they not do that anywhere else?


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 21, 2009)

Epi-do said:


> Here, they always give you your "unofficial" results after the practical, and allow retests if you only need to retest one or two stations.  Anything more than that and you have to go to another test site.  Do they not do that anywhere else?


They did that at my medic testing sight


----------



## surname_levi (Sep 21, 2009)

Epi-do said:


> Here, they always give you your "unofficial" results after the practical, and allow retests if you only need to retest one or two stations.  Anything more than that and you have to go to another test site.  Do they not do that anywhere else?


i dont think they do that for basic. atleast not in michigan


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 21, 2009)

surname_levi said:


> i dont think they do that for basic. atleast not in michigan



Really?  They gave us unofficial results and an opportunity to retest at the basic test as well.


----------



## surname_levi (Sep 22, 2009)

Epi-do said:


> Really?  They gave us unofficial results and an opportunity to retest at the basic test as well.



what they were doing was, having those that work with the schools do the practicals, only in the basic level. what our teacher told us was the state couldn't find anyone to take the time to schedule NR practicals at the testing center.


----------



## JonTullos (Sep 23, 2009)

Yeah, they have the schools do it in Mississippi too.  At least when I took mine, we knew before we left if we passed or failed.

To the OP:  Did you take the computer test yet?  Once you get your authorization to test letter, you can contact PearsonVUE to schedule your computer test.  Tip:  Try to take it in the morning!  That way, most likely you'll find out just after lunch time whether you passed or failed.

Good luck!


----------



## rescue99 (Sep 23, 2009)

surname_levi said:


> i dont think they do that for basic. atleast not in michigan



Yeah, that's because some really smart board decided Basic EMT's do not  need a measurement of their skills outside of their program anymore. What a ridiculous plan. Perhaps the plan was designed to make money since about the only thing it has created is a significant rise in NR retakes at the random trauma station.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 23, 2009)

Actually, NREMT does *NOT * have or never has had a practical test station for the Basic level. All material in regarding practicals are decided at the state and school/institution level, that describes the canidate has passed the required practical stations and the NREMT will accept those findings. 

R/r 911


----------



## rescue99 (Sep 23, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Actually, NREMT does *NOT * have or never has had a practical test station for the Basic level. All material in regarding practicals are decided at the state and school/institution level, that describes the canidate has passed the required practical stations and the NREMT will accept those findings.
> 
> R/r 911



Whatever. The EMTI/EMTP "random basic trauma" is among the most failed stations at NR since taking practical requirements away from a controlled setting and handing the responsibility over to schools "in Michigan". That should make it more clear. And how would I know such a thing one asks? 
I've proctored the state/NR practicals for many moons. 

With no one watching the store, including at the NR level, what, other than money made on retakes, would be the incentive to remain status quo? NR hands over the cert without validation makes NR part of the problem with these mills. Sound reasoning would suggest we begin at the beginning when improving the system.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 23, 2009)

rescue99 said:


> Whatever. The EMTI/EMTP "random basic trauma" is among the most failed stations at NR since taking practical requirements away from a controlled setting and handing the responsibility over to schools "in Michigan". That should make it more clear. And how would I know such a thing one asks?
> I've proctored the state/NR practical’s for many moons.
> 
> With no one watching the store, including at the NR level, what, other than money made on retakes, would be the incentive to remain status quo? NR hands over the cert without validation makes NR part of the problem with these mills. Sound reasoning would suggest we begin at the beginning when improving the system.



Teach according to at least the current National Standard and enforce fair testing proctors (which would be provided locally) and there should be no problem. Would we blame the Bar Association for crappy attorneys.... blame your local, state, education systems and piss poor instructors for failures. Sure, one will have isolated students that will fail but whenever there is pattern; there needs to be an investigation of why?

Money made... really? Let's compare test fees with other professional level health care provider testing.  Don't blame the messenger for local problems. If students are not competent enough to perform the minimal level of skills, then one has more problems than the associated testing agency. I would start at the Instructor(s) and those allowed entering the program. How much more simplistic can it get? Hand-outs and check sheets with step by step procedure....even identification of automatic failure areas. 

Something that is currently on the burner is that educational systems needs to be responsible enough to fail students that should have never made it to the testing phase. If the student does not meet the minimal standards..... remediate or fail them. Too many attempt to place the responsibility of screening on the NREMT when it is not there job or position. There is current pilot studies and research methods of newer practical type testing that hopefully will not be so black & white. Hopefully, memorization methods can be curtailed and more testing will be focused on thinking and performance. 

* I too have been an evaluator for NREMT for about 32 years... and a test writer for them about 10. 
R/r 911


----------



## rescue99 (Sep 23, 2009)

#1, I_ am_ the messenger Rid.

#2, they aren't my fees and if you really knew anything about NR practicals, you'd know we are not allowed to examine our own students. There's that oversight thing again. Such a strange word. The word appears to have such  selective meaning...hmmm. My pass rate is exceptional by the way but, we're not talking about me, one person. We're talking about a company that makes money testing and certifying (or not) candidates for a fee yet, not contributing to over-site any more than state agencies do. Michigan is not exclusive as we can all see from recent activities in other states. Few are watching the store yet it seems there are plenty of hands in the till on payday. 

It is my opinion, although not the whole of it...IF, NR is making a single dime then they too have a responsibility. Just as thousands of I/C's, schools or colleges hold a responsibility to properly teach and test skills, NR has to stop ignoring their lack of appropriate measurement at the Basic EMT level. It isn't enough to say....Oh well, we trust states, schools and colleges to determine your skills and for a fee, YES, for a FEE, just pass our written and we'll hand you over a certified right to NOT know what the heck yer doing out there! And why don't students know? I hear all sorts of complaining that Basics are terrible and skills aren't important. I think I understand why it's so acceptable. Education training and oversight are separate ideals, not combined efforts. 

#3, 32 years contribution and no ideas on how to skill test yet? Critical thinking scenarios for every skill being measured with hands on application using as much realism as humanly possible followed by a no excuses policy on appropriate monitoring for compliance. Meeting critical skills goals, no excuses. Preceptors at every level during clinicals, no excuses. Colleges charge huge lab fees. States charge to license or certify and NR charges to become certified as well. If NR trying to test best practice and blue print ideals then they ought to know where the failures really begin.


----------

